# 1st musky on a new crankbait



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I finally got a chance to try out a few of the new cranks I have been working on and thought I'd post a few pictures. I'm not sure if I ever posted a pic of this lure but it's a perch pattern on a 5" shad profile. I've been messing with them for a while trying different lip configurations and such, the round lip definitely works better than the square for some reason.











I hit Pymatuning about 7am on Sunday with my brother in law that has never fished for muskies but has been wanting to go. We pulled out of the launch and I threw a jointed Wiley out each side so that we had something in the water as I was tuning my lures. I got this little perch lure and a similar 6" firetiger running straight and dropped them both out the back then took over the wheel from my BIL. We didn't go 5 minutes and the perch shad got slammed.










A small musky by anyones standards but I was as thrilled with it as I was with my first 50. About an hour or 2 later my BIL got one a little bigger, maybe 36", on one of the Wileys but I screwed up and forgot the net. He had the jaw pinned with one of the hooks and I couldn't get the boga in there and it ended up getting off. I was bummed I didn't get him a picture of it but he won't forget it, she came completely out of the water twice, the last time about 5' behind the boat!

All in all I was very happy with these cranks, they both "hunt" exceptionally well, zigging left and right behind the boat. If I keep them down to about 4.5mph all is good but once I get up around 5mph they want to blow out. I'm leary to try to tune them any more though because I don't want to screw up the action. I guess I'll have to build a couple more to mess with. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Jerkin that's awesome!! Glad you finally got one on one of your baits, it only feeds the beast! I've heard of a few guys doing well up there hitting close to 7 mph, so maybe they couldn't stand the pretty paint on those things goin 4.5?? great job!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jerkin,

Nice job! That's what it's all about....not a better feeling in the world.

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WTG...got to love catching one on a homemade bait...regardless of how big or small the fish is, the feeling must be grand in size!!


----------

